# Your favourite SAS Avatars?!



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

So what are your favourite SAS avatars?


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Caedmon - the cookie monster (need I say more?)
LilyFair - cute!
Zephyr - just because Forever Changes is a great album


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

ghostgurl - because I have no idea what it is, but anything that looks like some sort of modified lemur with flesh-colored bat wings as ears and some sort of fangs must be interesting
Molten Universe - I'm just partial to Star Wars avatars since 80% of mine are
Dreamcatcher - tempting to reach through the screen to pet the cat


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

If I could only pick three...

Vincenzo Coccotti's - I like hearts ^_^
karma police's - Whoa, what is that?! ;P
Barb M's - The guy trapped in the avatar. Lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Good thread!..... :b

Becky - Because she's beautiful and I love her.
Babygirly - I love the little sad bunny!
Sheri - :nw Harry Potter
Thunder - How can you not love his baby picture? :stu

:lol Ok, I did 4....


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Molten Universe said:


> LilyFair - cute!


 :thanks


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought SnowKiss's avies were sweet, but I don't know what happened to her...


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm kind of impartial to mine. However, I do like some others on here.


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

Thunder, Becky, Purpleice...


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Pixiedust's is cute


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Violette said:


> Pixiedust's is cute


Isn't it, though? If only you really could bonsai them so that they stay that tiny and adorable. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like emptybottle's Buscemi avatar.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I like a lot of Drella's avatars, although they change pretty much every day...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm unstable.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Violette said:


> Pixiedust's is cute


Thanks 

I love swiftwind and pyramidsong's avatars. There was someone else's that I loved and I mentioned it on the board but it's slipping my mind at the moment.

edit: I remembered. It was Johnny Genome. There's also someone with a grey cartoon rabbit that I like.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Siddah said:


> This is a great thread. :yes
> 
> I like Meggiehamilton's, Lilyfair's, Dreamcatcher's & I quite like mine!
> 
> opcorn


 :thanks

I like yours too.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Everyone's avatars are interesting


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Pixiedust! 

I've always liked Pyramidsong's avatar.. I just can't stop staring at it!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Toonia's wombat pic. (At least, I think that's what it is.)


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

KireiYume's snail is really cute.

I would like to know the meaning behind it, if there is one?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> Thanks Pixiedust!
> 
> I've always liked Pyramidsong's avatar.. I just can't stop staring at it!


Jonnnnnyyyyyyyy.... *droooooool*

When I achieve world domination I'm gonna kidnap him and have him cloned, and you can all have one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WalkByFaith cause that polar bear is so cute and Pyramidsong cause I can't stop staring at it either lol


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

My 3 top favorite avatars are as follows:

pyramidsong
pyramidsong
pyramidsong

(obviously!)


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Molten Universe said:


> I like a lot of Drella's avatars, although they change pretty much every day...


 :agree


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I like:

Crowe (who I think has had a name change) - Beatles, yay
WhyMe888 - cute monkey
jesserie - omg banana!

And to the people who liked my avatar, I've changed it. Sorry.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I never pay attention to avatars.......so I scanned a few threads and picked the first three that caught my attention

1. Mellah
2. refined_rascal
3. Jack's Smirking Revenge


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I like Melusine's avatar because Charmed is one of my favorite shows and that pic is eerily cool.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

LilyFair said:


> Crowe (who I think has had a name change) - Beatles, yay


(Secret: bluemonday is really crowe; shht! don't tell anyone)


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

pyramidsong-everytime I see one of her posts I have to take a moment to stop and watch her avatar. It's great.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

christiem said:


> I like Melusine's avatar because Charmed is one of my favorite shows and that pic is eerily cool.


lol, thanks....


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

BTW-

LilyFair, I'm glad you liked my Beatles avatar; sorry for not mentioning it sooner- I love yours too *s*


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ooh, I noticed a nice one! Starblob's crescent moon, from Van Gogh's Starry Night!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bluecat said:


> Ooh, I noticed a nice one! Starblob's crescent moon, from Van Gogh's Starry Night!


----------

